# training device / wooden dummy installation



## Kanoy919 (Aug 24, 2007)

Greetings!

Am looking at this item as a potential training tool at home to allow me to work on various entries, angle, and hand movements.  I'm looking at this item rather than a wooden dummy mainly because I don't have the money for a wooden dummy right now and would rather not wait 6 months or mor until I do.

Curious to know if anybody has seen or used this and your opinion.  


http://www.wingchundummys.com/Product_89.html

2nd Question:  I'm not that experienced when it comes to carpentry and would like to know if mounting this or a wooden dummy to a wall inside a home would be a bad thing.  Could I cause damage to the wall from training?  The wall I plan on using basically has 2"x4"s every 16" that run from the floor to the ceiling and then covered by sheet rock.  My thought is to use two wide boards horizontally (top and bottom).  These boards would be long enouch that I could use wood screws to screw each board into at least three of the 2"x4"s (anotherwards the board would have to be longer then 16"x3 or around 48" in length).  I'm not sure, but seems to me that I would have a hard time damaging the sheetrock or any of the 2"x4"x.   Your thoughts/experiences please!!    Thanks!

Here's a sample space saving wooden dummy that I'm thinking of attaching to my wall.
http://www.wingtsunusa.com/store/W113.html


Again, thanks in advance for taking the time to respond.

Best,


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 24, 2007)

I can't speak to the specifics of either device -- but the wall you're describing sounds like a pretty standard interior wall.  I'm pretty confident that you'll find that mounting these to the wall, without pretty significant reinforcement, will cause problems.  The shock of striking the targets will be transferred to the wall, though it looks like the Wooden Dummy is better isolated.  If you practice knees, as shown in one of the photos, on the Hitman, I suspect you'll find yourself going through the wall!  

You really need to consider how you'll be using it, and take care in mounting.  I'd suggest contacting a general contractor or carpenter for advice.  It might be that simply adding a sheet of 3/4" or 1" plywood over the sheetrock will disperse much of the shock and prevent you driving the thing through the wall -- but the vibration is still going to cause problems.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 24, 2007)

If you have an underground basement with concrete walls, perhaps mounting there would be a better solution.


----------



## CheukMo (Aug 24, 2007)

Request the product DVD from the company that makes the hitman here :http://www.wingchundummys.com/default.asp near the bottom of the page. Just email and ask them to send you their product DVD. There are instructions on installing wooden dummies, etc on the DVD. They will answer your questions to if you want to ask them about mounting the Hitman. I have no affiliation with the company, I just requested the DVD through email. They emailed me back stating they would send me one and I received it really quickly.


----------



## fightingfat (Sep 6, 2007)

Did you click on the movie? LOL!! Not the most dynamic martial artist I've ever see!!! :laugh:


----------



## almost a ghost (Sep 12, 2007)

While I was living in Las Vegas I reverted to using tie-downs to hold a wooden dummy in place using a few cinder blocks by running the strap through what use to be the upper bar portion of the dummy through the cinder blocks. In my garage.

It worked well, and if I had more time I would of gotten more developed, but I ended up moving back to Ma and the wooden dummy was severely weather damaged (which is why it was free  ) so it found it's way into the trash, a long with the arms and leg which were just rubbish to begin with.

My instructor up in Vancouver, BC had one his more carpentry inclined students make a concrete stand that accepted free weights and used a PVC based dummy that was covered in a thin rubber coating and used wooden arms and leg. his main dummy was a wooden one held up by two metal stands that were bolted in the cement floor.


----------



## bully (Oct 28, 2007)

I am thinking about one of these.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Wing-Chun-Hal...175456893QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item120175456893

Thoughts?


----------



## geezer (Oct 28, 2007)

Kanoy919 said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Am looking at this item as a potential training tool at home to allow me to work on various entries, angle, and hand movements.  I'm looking at this item rather than a wooden dummy mainly because I don't have the money for a wooden dummy right now and would rather not wait 6 months or mor until I do.



Word of advice, wait and get the real thing--this other thing ain't gonna help your Wing Chun. Meanwhile, as my old Sifu, Leung Ting used to say, get a live dummy...better and cheaper! When you get advanced, then buy a good dummy. OK, I admit that early on I made an adjustable training arm out of the shaft of an old baseball bat that I fitted to a post and actually got some good basic training out of it. But it only cost me about $20 to put together. Then I saved up and got one of Yip Chun's dummies--it was mediocre quality, but--and this is important-- it had the correct geometry.


----------

